# Button, Button (#2) - Would you press it? (New Situation)



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

So I've bee thinking more about the concept of my first post, based off of Button, Button by Richard Matheson.

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/113731-button-button-would-you-press.html

So it turns out that roughly 60% of people would not push it, 30% would push it, and 10% say it depends on their situation. Just about everybody that said no, explained that they would feel guilty and wouldn't be able to live with themselves.

But what if the button only affected yourself? Let's say, you were given a box with a button and are guaranteed that if you push it, you will be given $10,000,000 plain and simple. You do whatever you want with it, and they completely leave you alone for the full span of your life. The catch is, at the exact time that you would have died anyways, they will kill you themselves in an extremely painful and lonely way. They tell you that if you kill yourself before they come to kill you, your family will owe them back $100,000,000. Crazy interest rate, huh? 

Under these circumstances, would you press the button, live well, and die horribly, or would you refuse and live you normal old life?


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no interest in obtain the money in the first place. I do not prefer easy ways out of situations. If I really needed the money it might be a bit more tempting, but I would still say no. I still think that the money would be more of a burden than anything.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

1) Press button
2) Win money and invest
3) Make $110,000,000 in business.
4) Suicide after living an awesome life.
5) Profit!


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Herp said:


> 1) Press button
> 2) Win money and invest
> 3) Make $110,000,000 in business.
> 4) Suicide after living an awesome life.
> 5) Profit!


Haha, I love this! Epic solution! You, my friend, are definitely winning.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I still wouldn't push it. I am a Christian and I believe that I am going to heaven, but I'm still a little scared of death. When I die I want to be with my family and friends for support. Also I don't really need a ton of money complicating my life.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd still take it  horrible, painful deaths are the best kind of death.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No. I will be no worse off than I currently am by not accepting the money. My life would not change in any way, so I lose nothing, as I can't lose what I don't have.

I know that my life on this earth is finite, and that one day I will die. There is no escaping this fact, there is no way of getting around it. When that time inevitably comes, I do not wish my last moments to be agonizingly painful. I don't want that to be the last thing I ever experience.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I said I'd push this one, too. I must be insane. I actually think this one would
be harder to live with- just sitting there, waiting to be murdered. I'd probably
end up accidentally killing myself in this scenario, just because knowing I could
be murdered at any minute would make me act like a wild person. I've always
been a risk taker, and with this hanging over my head I am SURE it would get
stupid bad. Does it count as suicide if you die in extreme sports? Of a drug
over-dose? Racing a train? If so, I should say no to this one. Because it's
bound to happen and then my family will owe those douche bags all that money.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> I said I'd push this one, too. I must be insane. I actually think this one would
> be harder to live with- just sitting there, waiting to be murdered. I'd probably
> end up accidentally killing myself in this scenario, just because knowing I could
> be murdered at any minute would make me act like a wild person. I've always
> ...


Nope, none of those count as suicide. Congrats on beating the system


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

What if I killed them first?


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> What if I killed them first?


That is, if you can find them. They cover their tracks well, and there are many of them.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Hell yeah, I'd push it. You said "The exact time you would have died anyway". Is this the second, or do they have plenty of time to torture you beforehand? "Exact time" seems like a short window of time for them to cause pain, so the torture might not last that long. Even if the pain is long, I will eventually know the sweet release of death, which means I won't remember the pain hopefully (because I'll be dead). I can deal with that.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I have no interest in gaining money. I hope I do someday just because then I can help people.
I'd risk my life (even tho i'm dying at the same time) to do good things in the world and hopefully help a lot of people.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have any moral objections with this one, but I still wouldn't press it. I don't care about money, but I do care about feeling extreme pain before I die. I imagine them feeding me into a wood chipper up to my kneecaps -slowly. Money can't make that any less painful.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I would press it. I'm terrified of death anyway, making it excruciatingly painful even if it wasn't going to be otherwise really isn't all that bad. With all that money, I can probably just buy and carry around medication to kill me/knock me out quick all the time to even avoid the pain! I could carry a gun too, if I'm not caught completely off-guard I can just kill all of them. If I see them, I'll know it's time to die, and I bet I can avoid the normal situation if I off those guys.

My best case scenario involves finding a way to circumvent dying anyway. With a ton of money, I bet I could try to speed that technology up. I've got maybe 70-80 years, I expect you can do a whole lot in that time with a fortune. :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't push it. I've never been one to gamble. I'll take my life the way it's going to pan out.


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

In this case I definitely wouldn't push it.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Lexibear said:


> That is, if you can find them. They cover their tracks well, and there are many of them.


I'm going to press the button, form a massive international organization to fight the button-people, and stage a global shadow war.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

rejectedreality said:


> Hell yeah, I'd push it. You said "The exact time you would have died anyway". Is this the second, or do they have plenty of time to torture you beforehand? "Exact time" seems like a short window of time for them to cause pain, so the torture might not last that long. Even if the pain is long, I will eventually know the sweet release of death, which means I won't remember the pain hopefully (because I'll be dead). I can deal with that.


I imagine it more as say, August 15, 2024 at 3:00pm you're going to get hit by a car, at 2:29, right before it's supposed to happen you will be escorted away. When you reach your destination, they'll begin the process of killing you, and they're not sure exactly when you'll die, they just know they will continue until you do. So anywhere from a few minutes to a few days. That's part of the gamble.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

cades said:


> I have no interest in gaining money. I hope I do someday just because then I can help people.
> I'd risk my life (even tho i'm dying at the same time) to do good things in the world and hopefully help a lot of people.


So then, would you take the money, use it for good, and accept the painful death?


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I must be really gready, cause I said "yes" again. Besides, if they came to kill me before I die, that means they'd come while I'm a) very sick; b) old and sick; c) under a car or in front of a gun or something. A bit of extra pain is something I could live with (live... get the joke? )


----------



## Sara62097 (May 16, 2013)

Get money
When ready to die, take LOTS of narcotics
No pain
Too high to feel lonely
Win-win


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Most deaths are painful and lonely anyway....

I don't know if I would push it. I hate suspense and I would just spend my whole life worrying about my death then.


----------



## Sargon (Jan 29, 2014)

Money just doesn't hold as much value to me.. I mean, I appreciate it, I like it, but it's really not something I believe you should live (or die) for. Monetary gain all passes away once you die anyways.. And there is no satisfaction guarantee that you would be happy once you have all that money anyways. Some of the wealthiest people are the saddest on earth, and the poorest are generally happier. 

Would you rather pass out of this life alone, in pain, and with earthly goods that can not follow you? Or would you rather pass peacefully?

Should you really be able to have the choice to choose how you should die?
----

On the other hand, if you do not have the money there is no guarantee that you will be happy anyways. Many die in painful ways already. (If not torture or murder than through broken relationships or poor habits)How would this be any different?
----

Personally, I would not push it. I would not do it for the money, and i would not do it for fear of pain, or shame. Why spend your last moments on earth dying for something as trivial as money? Why not die for something meaningful? There's more you could spend your life on then riches- it's much more valuable.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep. Press the button, invest the money, watch it grow, kill myself once there's enough for my family to owe those people back AND still have enough to live comfortably themselves afterwards. I win.

EDIT: should've read the previous posts, someone already beat me to it. Darn.


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

This seems like a very easy system to beat.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Sollertis said:


> What if I killed them first?


Second time this week I've seen an INTJ voice this sentiment. 

See: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/176644-gedankenexperiment-2.html (braided pain). 

I will now collect instances of INTJ's saying, "I will kill them first" until it can officially be added to the INTJ type description.

In response to OP, I couldn't enjoy the money anticipating a horrible death. 

I probably could get the money myself, my own way.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

In both versions of this question, the real moral and ethical dilemma is the same. Only the disguise is changed. Are YOU willing to support and to encourage murder? The answer should be, "No."


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I would take the money. Definitely.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would not press the button because $10,000 dollars is not worth a painful death. I can work hard and make this money on my own. I wouldn't even push the button for a million dollars. For those people that said they would take the money and invest it and then pay it back. There is no guarantee that you will make the money to pay them back with such a small investment. $10,000 is not a lot of money and you can easily lose it with one bad investment. Definitely not worth the risk.


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> I would not press the button because $10,000 dollars is not worth a painful death. I can work hard and make this money on my own. I wouldn't even push the button for a million dollars. For those people that said they would take the money and invest it and then pay it back. There is no guarantee that you will make the money to pay them back with such a small investment. $10,000 is not a lot of money and you can easily lose it with one bad investment. Definitely not worth the risk.


But its $10,000,000


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

idkwatimdoing said:


> But its $10,000,000


Yeah but it's not worth it. $10,000 is not a lot of money in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> Yeah but it's not worth it. $10,000 is not a lot of money in the greater scheme of things.


I'm not saying your decision is right or wrong but you keep saying 10 thousand when the question is about 10 million. I was just wondering if you read it wrong.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'm not saying your decision is right or wrong but you keep saying 10 thousand when the question is about 10 million. I was just wondering if you read it wrong.


Oh snap, Yeah I read it wrong. That's what you get for being half asleep and reading questions... LOL


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, You could definitely invest the money and make the $100,000,000 to pay them back so I would press the button in that case. I'm all about calculated risks. Thanks for point out my mistaken @idkwatimdoing


----------



## hircine (Jan 7, 2014)

Unless I need it for a research grant the money doesn't interest me whatsoever.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I voted yes on the first one, but for this second one, it just doesn't seem worth it to me. I'll get $10,000,000 and live a wonderful life.....supposedly, if I didn't have the harrowing thought of dying a horrible death cross my mind every few minutes.

Just not worth it.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Money it's good but no that good. So, no, I wouldn't press the button.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Lol I love your poll title in the () ^^

Anywhos, 
"No'" for this one,
"Yes" for the #1 button post.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know about this one either.

It's not the painful death I'm really concerned about, rather the paranoia I'd be living with in anticipation for it.

I'd be constantly focused/thinking about when I was going to die. I actually am going to say I definitely wouldn't press this button.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Although it depends how easily the people that will torture me are to bribe.

I'm thinking when they come to torture me I could just bribe them to not kill me. Like bribe one of them with my mansion another one with my yatch, another one with my privet jet.


----------

